# Numbers info



## bernie6767 (May 20, 2009)

Hi I am new to this forum name is Bernie from wisconsin. Back in high school I had a 70 gto 400 4 speed sold it for $1,500 in 1986 ( WHY ) Now I got my 70 gto back. This time it is a judge 400 4 speed ram air lll and it cost more then my old one did. Can anyone tell me what the numbers mean above the WS in front of the block. ( 0384666 WS ) and this car code 10/10 is white with code 250 blue interior how can I find out how many of these were made with this color combo.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

bernie6767 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum name is Bernie from wisconsin. Back in high school I had a 70 gto 400 4 speed sold it for $1,500 in 1986 ( WHY ) Now I got my 70 gto back. This time it is a judge 400 4 speed ram air lll and it cost more then my old one did. Can anyone tell me what the numbers mean above the WS in front of the block. ( 0384666 WS ) and this car code 10/10 is white with code 250 blue interior how can I find out how many of these were made with this color combo.


You might try Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site They breakdown each model year by certain criteria.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

bernie6767 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum name is Bernie from wisconsin. Back in high school I had a 70 gto 400 4 speed sold it for $1,500 in 1986 ( WHY ) Now I got my 70 gto back. This time it is a judge 400 4 speed ram air lll and it cost more then my old one did. Can anyone tell me what the numbers mean above the WS in front of the block. ( 0384666 WS ) and this car code 10/10 is white with code 250 blue interior how can I find out how many of these were made with this color combo.


0384666 is the motor unit number. Really doesn't mean anything.
Here are all the WS coded blocks:

WS F-body 70 400 345 4-speed L-74 1x4 9799914 4 Califorina Ram Air III 
WS A-body 72 400 250 3-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 GTO 
WS A-body 66 389 360 4-speed 802 3x2 9778789 2 GTO 
WS A-body 65 389 360 4-speed 3x2 9778789 2 GTO 
WS A-body 67 400 360 4-speed L-67 1x4 9786133 2 GTO HO 
WS A-body 68 400 360 4-speed L-74 1x4 9790071 2 GTO HO 
WS A-body 70 400 366 4-speed L-74 1x4 9799914 4 GTO Judge Califorina Ram Air III 
WS A-body 69 400 366 4-speed L-74 1x4 9792506 2 GTO Judge Ram Air III 
WS A-body 71 400 265 3-speed L-65 1x2 481988 2 
WS A-body 73 400 230 3-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
WS B-body 71 400 265 3-speed L-65 1x2 481988 2 
WS F-body 71 400 265 Manual L-65 1x2 481988 2 
WS F-body 72 400 250 3-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
WS F-body 73 400 230 3-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2


----------



## bernie6767 (May 20, 2009)

Thank you for the info. Nice car


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Your welcome and... thanx....:seeya


----------

